# Honda GC160 engine problem



## jlarson49

I have a pressure washer with a Honda GC 160 engine. The engine will start up and will stop after a few seconds and there will be gas running out of the carburator. I thought that the float was evidently stuck, I took apart the carb and cleaned it several times with no effect. I disconnected the hose from the fuel pump that connects to the "body of the engine" and the engine will run if I keep the choke at about 95%. I thought the problem was in the carb and bought a new carb. because it was about as cheap as buying a new float. I installed the new carb and it does the same thing. I can't figure out how that much gas can be flowing out of the carb if the float is working properly. I am not sure how the fuel pump works, it appears to be vacuum operatred but I am not sure. Do I have a fuel pump problem.
Thanks for any help.
Jon


----------



## 30yearTech

The pulse type fuel pumps used on the GC series engines cannot develop enough fuel pressure to cause the carburetors to flood. Chances are you don't have the gasket on properly for the air filter box, and it's blocking the internal vent to the float bowl. This will cause the carburetor to flood. double check the alignment of the vent hole in the gasket to make sure it's aligned with the vent in the carburetor.


----------

